# my fafi haul arrived today!!



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

i love everything i got!!! woo

next up: HEATHERETTE!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great haul! I wish I had gotten perky now


----------



## Jot (Mar 11, 2008)

fab haul x


----------



## Moppit (Mar 11, 2008)

Fantastic haul.  Enjoy.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 11, 2008)

i cant wait to see a fotd from u!


----------



## nunu (Mar 11, 2008)

great haul! i got the same doll


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklingmuse* 

 
_i cant wait to see a fotd from u!_

 
thanks hun, i think i might do one tomorrow


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice haul, I wish I got fashion frenzy


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice haul, I might have to order Utterly Frivolous!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 11, 2008)

Yay!!  I'm so glad you finally got your Fafi haul!!  Those BP blushes look beyond stellar!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 11, 2008)

fotds time!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 12, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 12, 2008)

Great haul!
I really wish I would've gotten Nice Vice PP...
Can't wait for you FOTD.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm jealous!!! it's so cute. great haul


----------



## weezee (Mar 12, 2008)

I love everything you got!  Makes me want to run down to the MAC counter!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice haul...


----------



## panther27 (Mar 12, 2008)

love your haul-very pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 12, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Margolicious (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 13, 2008)

OMGosh...everything is so pretty and nice!

Fab haul - you've got great taste, girly!


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 13, 2008)

Great haul.
I love your YT videos, can you do the kim kardashian look (the fotd one you posted) and also the fotd you did with green eyeshadow and dark lips. I think you have great techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 XxX


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Great haul.
I love your YT videos, can you do the kim kardashian look (the fotd one you posted) and also the fotd you did with green eyeshadow and dark lips. I think you have great techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XxX_

 
thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeh im gna do the kim kardashian one soon and ill add the green one to my list x


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 13, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Nice haul have fun with it!!

Damn it! Shoulda got Nice Vice *pout*


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 13, 2008)

just a quick question, how would you compare utterly frivolous to impassioned l/s?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_just a quick question, how would you compare utterly frivolous to impassioned l/s?_

 
ill do a swatch in a few mins for you... but i can tell you both are COMPLETELY different, and pretty in their own way, ill PM you with the swatch and also put it in the fafi swatch thread


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ill do a swatch in a few mins for you... but i can tell you both are COMPLETELY different, and pretty in their own way, ill PM you with the swatch and also put it in the fafi swatch thread_

 
thanks hun x


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 13, 2008)

Lovely haul...have fun!!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 15, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## User49 (Mar 15, 2008)

Lovely haul! I wish I had saved up for Fafi! I regret not getting more !


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 15, 2008)

glam8babe, what do you think of the beauty powder you got? I have sassed up and it doesn't show up on my skin.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's so glittery.. and it looks like it's not very pigmented.. I dont know what to think!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonnebutti* 

 
_glam8babe, what do you think of the beauty powder you got? I have sassed up and it doesn't show up on my skin.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's so glittery.. and it looks like it's not very pigmented.. I dont know what to think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i didnt get any of the fafi b/ps i only got a beauty powder blush which i love! its one of my fave colours - not too glittery just a light shimmer which leaves a nice sheen on the skin.


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 16, 2008)

Love it!!
I wish i'd gotten into mac sooner so I could have bought cashflow and perky paint pots!!! They are all sold out from my counter awwww


----------

